# Best price on Swarovski binoculars?



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Where is the best place to buy Swarovski Optics?

There has to be a place that sells them below MAP? 

If you know you can PM me. I'm looking for a pair. Thanks.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Particularly the EL HD 10x42


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Bear Basin has an awesome drawing if you buy them by the end of December and 0% financing for a year.

I bought all of swaro glass from them and very happy.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

SWFA sells demo optics on their samplelist. Don't know if they have the best prices, as your question exceeds my budget.


----------



## NV200 (Jul 9, 2010)

I know a lot of stores will not sell them for under MAP pricing. This is because that is what Swaro sets their prices at, and the store can get in trouble from swaro for selling below MAP pricing. MAP pricing and MSRP are two totally different animals. 

Look into Demo/Floor models, you can usually save a couple hundred bucks on them and they will come with a full waranty. 

Take a look at www.outdoorsmans.com/


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Try Doug at cameralandny.com, and you might like the 8.5x42 better than the 10x.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

tpcollins said:


> Try Doug at cameralandny.com, and you might like the 8.5x42 better than the 10x.


Why the 8.5 over the 10? Curious...


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

+1 on cameralandny.com


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

At 2450$ the markup has to be large. I'm looking a deal, like maybe 20-25% off. Nothing crazy. Just a good deal.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Check out the Minox at Cameralandny.
Very good optic's at a good price.....


----------



## NV200 (Jul 9, 2010)

+1 on Cameraland 

$2450 is a bunch of cash and I'm sure the markup is pretty large, but the only way you are going to save 20-25% on them is if you go with a Demo model or buy them used. I've talked to quite a few different stores on this matter and they do not like to go under the MAP pricing due to swaros dealer terms & conditions. 

My brother has a pair of 15x56s from cameraland that were demo, you couldn't tell that they were demos/floor models. He also has a leica spotter that was the same way. He saved a bunch of money by going that route.

As far as the 10x vs 8x. what kind of country are you using them in; out west long range or up close eastern stuff? I have the 10x42s and I wouldn't want anything with less power out west and I've used both the 10s & 8s.


----------



## BowTech Kid (Dec 12, 2005)

I found a smoking set of leicas on ebay, got them for 200 buks, they listed for over 1800. Duno how the hell I got that deal, or why they guy didn't have a res set.. 

John


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Got mine from optics planet 8.5x42 EL. Saw a pair on here a couple weeks ago for $1150 as i recall. Killer deal


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

CdBurner said:


> Why the 8.5 over the 10? Curious...


An exit pupil of just a hair under 5 versus 4.2 for one reason ( and better low light capability). Unless you're glassing a long ways out west, 8 or 8.5 power is sufficient with considerable less shake.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

I've owned both...the 10 X 42s were much harder to hold steady than 8.5 X 42s....I wouldn't of thought it was that much different...BUT IT SURE WAS!


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm looking hard.


----------



## elknut1 (Apr 2, 2004)

nnnnn


----------



## vermin8r (Oct 25, 2009)

elknut1 said:


> nnnnn


i agree stay with the 10 you wont be sorry


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

You better check out Zen-Ray ED2 before you buy, cause you could save a grand or more for as good glass.


----------



## markdeerhunter (Jul 10, 2003)

I love my 7 x42 SLC Swarovski binocs. Unless you are doing western plains hunting that is all you need. I get too much shake from 10x and the clarity and brightness is incredible on my 7x.


----------



## brangus (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow !! I saw the box my Swarovski 8x42.5 EL's came in the other day it had a price tag of $1595 on it. I bought them in 2003 for $1250 I can't believe how much they have increased in price.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just out of curiosity what makes you want the swaros over say zeiss, leica, Nikon EDG, Leupold top notchs, or kahles


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

pabuckslayer08 said:


> Just out of curiosity what makes you want the swaros over say zeiss, leica, Nikon EDG, Leupold top notchs, or kahles


Good question. I have had plenty of Leupolds, Nikon Monarchs, etc and always feel like I'm missing out for not buying the Swaros. If I dropped the same coin on the Lieca or Ziess I'm afraid I would still wonder if I should have got tw Swaro's. 

REPUTATION I GUESS? Not sure. Great question has me thinking... I just assumed the Swaro's were the absolute best of the best and as much ad I hunt and scout I figured it was time to treat myself.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

You are Spot On! I've owned lots of Binos...none better than Swaros...some as good, but none better.

Not to mention the resale is alot better than any of the rest!

Good luck...with High Dollar Binos you really can't go wrong...THEY ARE ALL VERY GOOD!


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Regohio said:


> You are Spot On! I've owned lots of Binos...none better than Swaros...some as good, but none better.
> 
> Not to mention the resale is alot better than any of the rest!
> 
> Good luck...with High Dollar Binos you really can't go wrong...THEY ARE ALL VERY GOOD!


Could not agree more with the above as I have the 10x42 EL's and the 10x pockets and theya re the best investment I have ever made. As others have said they hold their value for a reason and everyone else compares their brand to them for a reason. Your on the right track so don't second guess yourself now. :thumbs_up


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Swarovski are what all others are compared to for a reason. 8.5 is plenty for a treestand bow hunter.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

CdBurner said:


> Good question. I have had plenty of Leupolds, Nikon Monarchs, etc and always feel like I'm missing out for not buying the Swaros. If I dropped the same coin on the Lieca or Ziess I'm afraid I would still wonder if I should have got tw Swaro's.
> 
> REPUTATION I GUESS? Not sure. Great question has me thinking... I just assumed the Swaro's were the absolute best of the best and as much ad I hunt and scout I figured it was time to treat myself.


I will say this and take it as you may. A very good friend bought the Swaro's you are looking at. I have a pair of Leupold and Cabela's binocs 10x40 about $300-400 for each. I could barely tell the difference and I was looking hard. Now the quality over all was 10x better on the swaro's, very nice construction but not a $1000-$1800 more. Even he said that my "cheap" binocs were dang good.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

buckmark23 said:


> I could barely tell the difference and I was looking hard.


What about in very low light conditions. Just before dark, severe overcast, etc...??


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

CdBurner said:


> What about in very low light conditions. Just before dark, severe overcast, etc...??


Thats were you'll see the biggest difference. Other area's you'll notice a difference in is stress on your eyes and headaches at the end of the day. And CS and warranty. Swaro has always been dead reliable when it comes to there products search here, lots of guys sending there old glass in to get an issue fixed or whatever only to find out they got new bino's or everything on there was completely rebuilt. You can't go wrong with Swaro, Leica or Zeiss. 

That said I bought a pair of EDG's this year, mainly because they were marked down $700 to $1000 and came with a nice DSLR camera that I've always wanted. They just a shade below, the big 3, but nicer than the leupolds and meotopa's I looked at. But for the deal they were offering I couldnt go wrong. I went with 10x32's but that was a weight issue as I didnt want heavy bino's around my neck, when i've already got a 50lb pack on my back. A really nice thing with high end glass you can get away with a lower exit pupil and still have as good light gathering capabilites at low light as the medium end optics, with the bigger exit pupils that weigh more. IMO

As far as lowest price used swaro's on ebay or a demo pair is as cheap as you'll get. 20% is a pipe dream noone will touch.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

CdBurner said:


> What about in very low light conditions. Just before dark, severe overcast, etc...??


I was looking through them in the rain at turkeys about 100 yards away. Had another guy in the truck that never heard of Swaro's and he couldn't tell the difference.

Now I will say that I have looked through a Swaro scope at night with a bright moon and it was almost like daylight. But that is a scope and not bino's.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks z79outlaw. I was hoping to find someone who worked at a store that sold the Swaro's and could get me an employee discount or something of the likes. Cash is king. So ya never know.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

z79outlaw said:


> Thats were you'll see the biggest difference. Other area's you'll notice a difference in is stress on your eyes and headaches at the end of the day. And CS and warranty. Swaro has always been dead reliable when it comes to there products search here, lots of guys sending there old glass in to get an issue fixed or whatever only to find out they got new bino's or everything on there was completely rebuilt. You can't go wrong with Swaro, Leica or Zeiss.
> 
> That said I bought a pair of EDG's this year, mainly because they were marked down $700 to $1000 and came with a nice DSLR camera that I've always wanted. They just a shade below, the big 3, but nicer than the leupolds and meotopa's I looked at. But for the deal they were offering I couldnt go wrong. I went with 10x32's but that was a weight issue as I didnt want heavy bino's around my neck, when i've already got a 50lb pack on my back. A really nice thing with high end glass you can get away with a lower exit pupil and still have as good light gathering capabilites at low light as the medium end optics, with the bigger exit pupils that weigh more. IMO
> 
> As far as lowest price used swaro's on ebay or a demo pair is as cheap as you'll get. 20% is a pipe dream noone will touch.


Great answer.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm thinking maybe checking out the SLC HD. Anyone own here own them?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

cdburner said:


> what about in very low light conditions. Just before dark, severe overcast, etc...??


x2.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

R0CKETMAN said:


> Swarovski are what all others are compared to for a reason. 8.5 is plenty for a treestand bow hunter.


I wasn't aware there was a reason Zeiss and Leica were being compared to Swarovski. I had a pair of Swarovski 10x40 SLC and a Swarovski 8x20 compact - great binocs - I sold them both to get a pair of Swarovski 8x32 ELs and was never happy with the eye relief. I finally sold them this spring (only lost $75 over a 7 year period) and bought a pair of Zeiss Victory 8x42 T*FL. The Zeiss are incredible and I was counting tines earlier this year on a 6 point at 600 yards. Several years ago I picked up a Leica 8x20 Trinovid and although the eye relief is a bit short, they are fantastic in regular lighting. Yesterday I bought a Leica 8x20 Ultravid for the extra eye relief so my 8x20 Trinovids will be on the auction block later this year.

I'm pretty sure both Leica and Swarovski get their Flouride glass (ED, HD, whatever they want to call it) from Shofft (sp) located in Germany and owned by Zeiss. I don't think there's a hill of beans difference between the top three although the Birding Forums seem to give the edge to Leica for build strength. I went thru 6 different binocs this summer trying to find a decent midsize binoc. One of them was the famous 7x36 Zen Ray EDII and I returned them immediately - only found one pro and too many cons with them. I kept the Leupold 8x32 non-HD Gold Ring - they're not on par with the big three but good enough for my money.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Seems that a lot of stock is put into how steady a bino holds. I have heard comments such as "you'll never be able to hold a pair of 10's steady enough". Well, I used a set of 8's for years and always wished I had a set of 10's. About six years ago I bought a set of Kahles 10x42's. Since using these I have never wished I was using a lower power pair. Then this year I bought a pair of 15's, and love them. I haven't found a situation yet where I can't hold them still enough to be able to see what I want to see, and I drink a lot of coffee.:wink: So, unless you need to be able to read a newspaper at 600 yards, the whole "holding steady" thing isn't as big a deal as it is made out to be.

A couple nights ago I was testing three of my binos at last light. I started with the 15's, then went to my 10's, then the 8's. After looking through the 15's and 10's, I was wondering if the 8's had any magnification at all.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

There is no "perfect" binocular for all situations. I have both the SLC 7x42's and EL 10x42's. I always use the 7's when I can get away with it because they are the next best thing to night vision, huge FOV and incredibly stable image. When I hunt in the West I take my 10's. The Swaros are absolutely outstanding and I have never regretted spending the money on them.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a pair of zeiss victory 10 x 42 T*FL I will sell if you are interested, I still think my Zen-Ray 8 x 43 ED2 are just as good or even better. just pm me.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

PM answered


----------



## croc1 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have gone the Leupold binos and Nikon Monarch scope route. And for many reasons I have recently upgraded to the swaro EL 8.5x42 binos and a swaro Z6I 3x18x50 scope. I am very frugle and would never have spent this kind of money if were not a good value. The binos I got from http://www.kauffmanknivesandoptics.com/swarovski_discontinuedused 
I saved $500 on from what i can tell is a brand new pair. on the scope I saved $900 and got them from http://www.samplelist.com/ViewProducts.aspx from what I can tell these were new as well.both company's were very informative and easy to work with I feel I can use the best for years and still sell them if wish for near what I paid for them.while enjoying seeing more game and viewing them with clarity and low light. I have no regrets and love them


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Dug up this old gem. The first response on the thread I attached below really addresses exactly why I am choosing the 8.5 EL versus the 10x EL. I have looked through both. 8.5x and 10x are nearly impossible to see the 1.5x gained for me. I currently have a pair of 8x32 Meostar binos. They are everything I could want except for their ability in low light. The 30mm tube and 56mm objective on my NF scope absolutely kills my Meostars in the last 10-15 minutes of shooting light. I am truly sick of not being able to see right up to last light, bow and rifle hunting. 

https://www.birdforum.net/showthread.php?t=68772


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

slim9300 said:


> Dug up this old gem. The first response on the thread I attached below really addresses exactly why I am choosing the 8.5 EL versus the 10x EL. I have looked through both. 8.5x and 10x are nearly impossible to see the 1.5x gained for me. I currently have a pair of 8x32 Meostar binos. They are everything I could want except for their ability in low light. The 30mm tube and 56mm objective on my NF scope absolutely kills my Meostars in the last 10-15 minutes of shooting light. I am truly sick of not being able to see right up to last light, bow and rifle hunting.
> 
> https://www.birdforum.net/showthread.php?t=68772


And I finally pulled the trigger on my 8.5x42 ELs Swarovisions today. Camera Land had the best price but for $70 more I got The Outdoorsman’s stud installed for free and I don’t have to ship them my binos. So probably a $60-80 savings in the end. So if you don’t want the stud, go Cameraland. If you do, go with The Outdoorsman.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Have had 8s and 10s.Use dependent.If just whitetails,shorter distances,clearly 8s.If need detail,or longer range,CLEARLY 10s.If use on snow a lot or want better 'ranging',go Leica.


----------



## Blockcaver (Dec 18, 2011)

The 12 year old post shoown above isn't relevant to the binos that Swarovski is building today. Too many changes with field flatteners (SwaroVision), coatings, etc. My old style 10x42ELs are inferior to my Swarovision 10x42ELs. I do agree with having 8X for tree-stands (Leica Ultravid 8x32) and tight cover and 10X for open country.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Blockcaver said:


> The 12 year old post shoown above isn't relevant to the binos that Swarovski is building today. Too many changes with field flatteners (SwaroVision), coatings, etc. My old style 10x42ELs are inferior to my Swarovision 10x42ELs. I do agree with having 8X for tree-stands (Leica Ultravid 8x32) and tight cover and 10X for open country.


8x has better light gathering due to the larger exit pupil size and ability to glass off hand in my experience also. They say that most humans cannot read script with 10x binos like they could with 8x at the same distance. Obviously this doesn’t translate directly to hunting or seeing game, but to me it shows that more detail is visible to the human eye through 8x at mid ranges and being used off hand. This is the majority of my glassing. Even when glassing miles away I start with binos and move to spotter to verify. 

But at the end of the day, I’m sure I would be happy with both models of the EL SV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

Bought mine from RMS Gear. Email Tommy


----------

